# D&D on 30 Rock



## S. Baldrick (May 2, 2008)

Did anyone else catch the D&D reference on 30 Rock last night?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 2, 2008)

I missed the D&D part. All I heard were about Orcs, could have been Tunnels and Trolls.


----------



## el-remmen (May 2, 2008)

I watched last night, but was also doing other stuff so I missed that, I guess.

I did love that the news on her clock radio said something like: "A tornado hit downtown Detroit today. .  Putting out several fires."


----------



## EricNoah (May 2, 2008)

I did, I did!  I laughed loudly.


----------



## el-remmen (May 2, 2008)

Well. . .what was it?


----------



## S. Baldrick (May 2, 2008)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Well. . .what was it?




Tina Fey's character Liz was out on a late night date.  She commented on how she hadn't stayed up until 4:30 am since she was in college.  Then there is a flashback to her college dorm room, Liz crouching over a map on graph paper and muttering "And behind this door, FIVE MORE ORCS! Take that Samir!"


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 2, 2008)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> Tina Fey's character Liz was out on a late night date.  She commented on how she hadn't stayed up until 4:30 am since she was in college.  Then there is a flashback to her college dorm room, Liz crouching over a map on graph paper and muttering "And behind this door, FIVE MORE ORCS! Take that Samir!"




I had a good chuckle. Tina Fey looked pretty nerdy in the flashback too.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2008)

Hil-larious!


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 4, 2008)

Caught that too, funny stuff, one of the best shows on TV right now.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 4, 2008)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I had a good chuckle. Tina Fey looked pretty nerdy in the flashback too.




Tina Fey always looks nerdy, but in a sexy way.


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2008)

So where's the YouTube?


----------



## elawai (May 5, 2008)

*Clip Online*

http://www.nbc.com/30_Rock/video/index.shtml#mea=247220

The NBC official site has a short clip of the date ending - and it includes the short D&D flashback.   Above link should get you there.


----------



## Frostmarrow (May 6, 2008)

And behind this door... more orcs!

Catchy.


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 7, 2008)

I caught the reference and it put a smile on my face.


----------



## Felon (May 8, 2008)

Never watched the show before. Went to watch House at Fox.com only to find they still have last week's episode on. Based upon this thread I elected to check out 30 Rock at NBC.com.

Hilarity ensued! Very pleased with this discovery. Thank you.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (May 10, 2008)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> Tina Fey's character Liz was out on a late night date.  She commented on how she hadn't stayed up until 4:30 am since she was in college.  Then there is a flashback to her college dorm room, Liz crouching over a map on graph paper and muttering "And behind this door, FIVE MORE ORCS! Take that Samir!"




Awww man, wish I caught that.  I even have a character named Samir for 3E!


----------



## varden (May 15, 2008)

I thought I had a crush on Tina Fey before, but NOW...   

"She will be mine. She WILL be mine!"


----------

